# Can I use a habistat thermostat with a ceramic heat lamp?



## Hayho (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know if a habistat thermostat can be used with a ceramic heat lamp? Or do i HAVE to use a dimming stat with a ceramic lamp? Cant get mine to work...help anyone?! Thanks!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Habistat is a brand name so it depends which you're asking about although if my memory is holding out properly.. you should be able to use any with a ceramic.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes you can use any thermostat with a ceramic bulb. I use a microclimate one. How do you have it set up, and why do you think its not working? More info necessary to help you mate.


----------



## Hayho (Dec 1, 2008)

That's fine...your responses have helped me out as I know now that i'm not doing anything wrong!! Changed my ceramic bulb as it has blown so thanks Nismo for your helpful offer!! :2thumb:


----------

